# Does orb mog Crisick?



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

Orb:












Crisick:



https://streamable.com/jrwc0


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)

They have different phenotypes so it's difficult to compare the two
But objectively it's got to be chris


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Just by face: ORB
Height included: Chris


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Just by face: ORB
> Height included: Chris


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Just by face: ORB
> Height included: Chris


Yea, orb is like 5'9-10 and chris is 6'3. But i think orb can pull better looking girls than Chris


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Yea, orb is like 5'9-10 and chris is 6'3. But i think orb can pull better looking girls than Chris


Orb is legit the most attractive man on the planet imo. I used to be friends with him on lookism. Really sweet and gentle guy


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 12, 2018)

It's a close call but I think Chris looks better. Or may be it is the pic quality halo.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Really sweet and gentle guy


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

11gaijin said:


>


U do not know the orb like I do


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Orb is legit the most attractive man on the planet imo. I used to be friends with him on lookism. Really sweet and gentle guy


Didn't known he posted lookism lmao. I thought he left psl community before lookism became more popular than sloothate.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 12, 2018)

In my opinion he does mog him hard. Chris has a gay vibe to him, but he's good looking regardless.
Orb looks more dominant and manly, which iswhat women prefer.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Didn't known he posted lookism lmao. I thought he left psl community before lookism became more popular than sloothate.


He was briefly a part of lookism during 2016


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Crisick is an incel larping you retards


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He was briefly a part of lookism during 2016


Do you know what orb does nowadays, does he live at SEA or somewhere else? Also do you know his age or year he is born.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Do you know what orb does nowadays, does he live at SEA or somewhere else? Also do you know his age or year he is born.


Orb is 23. He turns 24 on January 6th

He told me after he got back from SEA he started to go to clubs more and gets laid every time he goes out. So I think he's good. Haven't heard from him for a year


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Crisick is an incel larping you retards


He's not. He's sent a lot of pics on snap


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Orb is legit the most attractive man on the planet


Little bit of an over -exaggeration, tbh, ngl.


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Orb looks more dominant and manly, which iswhat women prefer.


quite the opposite actually. Chris is the one with dom jaw whereas orb's nonexistent


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> quite the opposite actually. Chris is the one with dom jaw whereas orb's nonexistent


Eye area is more important, or at least equally important, than jaw area. Chris definitely has labrador non-intimidating eyes and fucked up eyebrows. Orb's eye area is the opposite.


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Eye area is more important, or at least equally important, than jaw area. Chris definitely has labrador non-intimidating eyes and fucked up eyebrows. Orb's eye area is the opposite.


orb is frauding tho he is squinting and angle frauding


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He's not. He's sent a lot of pics on snap


To you?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> To you?


Yeah. And to our groupchat


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah. And to our groupchat


Could be frauded aswell tbf


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 12, 2018)

Orb mogs. Orb has that preety boy looks while also a good share of masculinity. Chris just like an average Chad, asthethic and masculine but not "cute" like a preetyboy.
Orb mogs. Orb has that preety boy looks while also a good share of masculinity. Chris just like an average Chad, asthethic and masculine but not "cute" like a preetyboy.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Could be frauded aswell tbf


Sent videos too. You have to stop coping at some point


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Eye area is more important, or at least equally important, than jaw area. Chris definitely has labrador non-intimidating eyes and fucked up eyebrows. Orb's eye area is the opposite.


Lower third is most important.


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 12, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Orb mogs. Orb has that preety boy looks while also a good share of masculinity. Chris just like an average Chad, asthethic and masculine but not "cute" like a preetyboy.
> Orb mogs. Orb has that preety boy looks while also a good share of masculinity. Chris just like an average Chad, asthethic and masculine but not "cute" like a preetyboy.



Chris is a masculin chad. And orb is half pretty half masculin boy

And masculin chad>masculin pretty boy > pretty

Chris mogs


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lower third is most important.


Wrong


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Sent videos too. You have to stop coping at some point


Ok fuck him


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Ok fuck him


It is over


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It is over


Yeah and I’m gay


----------



## theropeking (Dec 12, 2018)

Orb mogs him to oblivion. Crisick does not even heightmog him heavily. Orb is 6'1 and not shorter as many fgta claim


androidcel said:


> Yea, orb is like 5'9-10 and chris is 6'3. But i think orb can pull better looking girls than Chris



Wrong. Orb is 6'1.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Wrong


Elab


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It is over


u forgot the dot at the end


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> u forgot the dot at the end


*.*


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Orb mogs him to oblivion. Crisick does not even heightmog him heavily. Orb is 6'1 and not shorter as many fgta claim
> 
> 
> Wrong. Orb is 6'1.


Do you have source?


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> *.*


?elab


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Do you have source?


He showed himself next to a wall and the measurement was 6'1. Pm'd me on lookism @theropeking


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 12, 2018)

I would fuck both if i had the chance


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> I would fuck both if i had the chance


U can fuck me instead


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> U can fuck me instead


4 some would be great . Penis 2 Penis contact.


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> U can fuck me instead


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> 4 some would be great . Penis 2 Penis contact.


So like who here would we include. @Tony?


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> So like who here would we include. @Tony?


 1. @Nibba 2. @JustChris 3. @11gaijin 4. @Tony 5. Me


----------



## Insomniac (Dec 12, 2018)

No homo but orb is probably the most perfect man to ever exist. He didn't just win the genetic lottery, he owns the fucking thing.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 12, 2018)

Hebbe wem said:


> Chris is a masculin chad. And orb is half pretty half masculin boy
> 
> And masculin chad>masculin pretty boy > pretty
> 
> Chris mogs



No


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> 1. @Nibba 2. @JustChris 3. @11gaijin 4. @Tony 5. Me


Seems like a 5 way



Spoiler



I think I like it


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 12, 2018)

Chris' lower third mogs Orb's into oblivion, but Orb's eye area is legit one of the best I have ever seen


----------



## theropeking (Dec 12, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He showed himself next to a wall and the measurement was 6'1. Pm'd me on lookism @theropeking



yea, so its not really a heightmog. crisick is 6'3

orb does framemog him


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

theropeking said:


> yea, so its not really a heightmog. crisick is 6'3
> 
> orb does framemog him


Chris has 22" bidelt. Orb never mentioned his bidelt to me


----------



## androidcel (Dec 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Chris has 22" bidelt. Orb never mentioned his bidelt to me


I think their bidelts are pretty much same width. Orb did gymcel at some point but idk if he stopped.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 13, 2018)

androidcel said:


> I think their bidelts are pretty much same width. Orb did gymcel at some point but idk if he stopped.


He started thought about roiding but don't think he ever did


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 13, 2018)

orb has an insane eye area and crisick's lower third is godly

both are equally gl, however I think orb would pull more JBs than chris


----------



## androidcel (Dec 13, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> orb has an insane eye area and crisick's lower third is godly
> 
> both are equally gl, however I think orb would pull more JBs than chris


Yeah, orbs phenotype is more attractive to jbs and asians than chrishs


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 13, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> orb has an insane eye area and crisick's lower third is godly
> 
> both are equally gl, however I think orb would pull more JBs than chris


And at the end of the day that's all that matters.nibba mogs them both by a good mile anyway and his jb appeal is off the charts.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 13, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> And at the end of the day that's all that matters.nibba mogs them both by a good mile anyway and his jb appeal is off the charts.


Lmao, nibba does not mog orb


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Orb mogs every PSL user. No one can compete. Chris has good bone structure, but his harmony isn't that good, especially when you compare him against Orb.


RichardSpencel said:


> nibba mogs them both



 You are deluded if you think he mogs Orb.


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 13, 2018)

NGL Chris, Orb and Nibba like teen drama actors.


----------



## Kitara (Dec 13, 2018)

No.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 13, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> NGL Chris, Orb and Nibba like teen drama actors.


tbh


----------



## eren1 (Jun 18, 2022)

Nibba said:


> Orb is legit the most attractive man on the planet imo. I used to be friends with him on lookism. Really sweet and gentle guy


What did u guys talk about?


----------

